# Verslavingen > Roken >  Stoppen met roken

## bebeduc

_Hoi allen, Kheb zowaar alle berichtjes gelezen over het stoppen met roken. Maar kzie niet veel goede reactie's over zyban, ben zelf begonnen vorige dinsdag. Mijn nevenwerkingen zijn eerder lichte hoofdpijn, verstrooit zijn en zowaar tesnel willen babbelen en dan over mijn woorden vallen, erg hé 

Waar ik nu eigenlijk naar toe wil hier is, word dit erger die symptomen als ik vanaf volgende week 2 pillekes moet nemen? Anders overweeg ik ermee te stoppen, kheb al vanalles geprobeert en volgens de dokter zou zyban mij helpen. 
Dank u voor de reactie
bebeduc

_

----------


## Marli

*Stoppen te moeilijk? Volg de minder-methode!*

1. Zorg dat je steeds een paar sloffen sigaretten in huis hebt.
2. Bepaal hoeveel sigaretten je gemiddeld per dag rookt door bijvoorbeeld &#233;&#233;n of twee weken bij te houden hoeveel je elke dag gerookt hebt.
3. Koop een sigarettenkoker, of zorg voor een blikje, waarin dat aantal past. (Nota bene: Het moet een blikje zijn waarin "jouw" aantal past en waarbij in &#233;&#233;n oogopslag te zien is hoeveel sigaretten je nog over hebt voor die dag. Dat is bij een sigarettenpakje niet het geval. Zo'n blikje of koker is essentieel, je moet het ding ook nog leuk en/of prettig in het gebruik vinden. Een blikje waar sigaren of sigaartjes in verkocht worden kan goed dienst doen.)
4. Stop elke ochtend "jouw" aantal in je blikje of sigarettenkoker en doe dat circa een week lang. Daarna stop je er elke ochtend en een tijdje lang, wat minder sigaretten in, maar wel steeds hetzelfde aantal. Minder op deze manier steeds met enkele sigaretten per keer, desnoods met &#233;&#233;n per keer! Doe het in je eigen tempo - rustig aan, geen paniek! 

Wat je 's avonds over hebt aan sigaretten, doe je in een apart potje of doosje. Deze mag je aanspreken in geval je weleens te kort komt. Als het potje of doosje vol raakt, kun je er ook je blikje of sigarettenkoker mee vullen.

Je kunt een sigaret half oproken en de andere helft bewaren. Maar een half-opgerookte sigaret is wel erreg ongezond.

----------


## Marli

Beste Tamorix, 

De "Minder-Methode" heb ik niet van mezelf. Een heleboel mensen die radikaal stoppen te moeilijk vinden hebben er baat bij. Misschien kun je hem later weer oppakken? 

Ik heb ook van een andere manier gehoord van iemand die 2 1/2 jaar erover heeft gedaan om tot 3 sigaretten per dag te komen, 1 na elke maaltijd. Toen is hij met die 3 ook kunnen stoppen. Hij noemde het een langzame maar pijnloze methode. Ik zal het de Situaties-Methode noemen. Het gaat zo:
- Maak een lijst van dagelijks terugkerende situaties waarin je rookt. Voorbeelden: de 1e sigaret bij het opstaan, de sigaretten bij de eerste kop koffie, tijdens het naar je werk gaan, bij zakelijke telefoontjes, bij prive telefoontjes, na de lunch, bij het wachten op de bus, tijdens het koken, op de bank bij de tv enzovoort. Je kunt de situaties ook nog opsplitsen naar tijd, bijvoorbeeld vOOr 12.00 uur, tussen 12.00 en 17.00 uur enzovoort. Bijvoorbeeld, in het cafe vOOr 20.00 uur en in het cafe na 20.00 uur.
Het kan een lange lijst worden, maar dat geeft niet.
- Kies 1 situatie uit waarin je het het minst moeilijk vindt om dan niet te roken. - Rook in die situatie niet net zo lang tot je er geen moeite mee hebt.
- Kies dan de volgende minst moeilijke situatie uit en doe hetzelfde. 
- En zo ga je door. 
Het is belangrijk dat je duidelijk omschreven situaties of situatie-tjes op je lijst zet die elke dag wel terugkomen - anders kun je niet vaak genoeg oefenen. 

Over stress gesproken. Stress is meestal een gevoel van spanning dat je het ergens niet mee eens bent, een soort "protest" tegen de situatie. Je wilt bijvoorbeeld vrij zijn, maar vindt dat je moet werken. Je wilt eigenlijk weglopen, maar vindt dat je moet blijven zitten. Je gevoel wil het eerste, je verstand zegt dat je het tweede moet doen. Van binnen, gevoelsmatig "protesteer" je dus. Je pakt een peuk om dat protest te onderdrukken. Dan kan je het in de situatie uithouden. 

Je lichaam kan het ook ergens niet mee eens zijn en protesteren (stress signaal afgeven). Bijvoorbeeld wanneer je eigenlijk wat (gezonds) moet eten, maar jij daar geen tijd voor neemt. Of ontspanning of slaap nodig heeft, maar jijzelf daar niet aan gehoor geeft. Ook dan kan je gaan roken om het protest van je lichaam te onderdrukken en kun je weer een tijdje doorgaan, zonder eten of ontspanning of de nodige slaap.

MET ELKE PEUK ONDERDRUK JE EEN PROTEST. Je DENKT dat je een peuk wilt, maar feitelijk wil jijzelf of wilt je lichaam heel wat anders! Maar een peuk pakken is vaak zo veel gemakkelijker en sneller dan bijvoorbeeld tijdens een vervelend gesprek zo maar weglopen! Of voor je lichaam een broodje gezond maken en dat opeten. Met wat sigaretten zijn veel situaties vaak beter uit te houden. Maar intussen onderdruk je er je WERKELIJKE behoeftes mee.

Zelfs als je rookt in zogenaamde "leuke" situaties, zijn er kennelijk toch stress-signalen bij jezelf of in je lichaam waar je geen gehoor aan geeft en die je zit te onderdrukken door te roken. Voorbeeld: een vrouw gaat voor het eerst langs bij een kennis - "voor de gezelligheid". Ze gaat zitten en pakt haar sigaretten. Dan zegt hij: "Sorry, ik wil niet dat je hier in huis rookt". De vrouw had gelijk de neiging uit haar stoel op te springen en weg te gaan. Ze heeft het "uit beleefdheid" niet gedaan, maar het was haar wel in 1 seconde duidelijk geworden dat ze die kennis eigenlijk helemaal niet zo zag zitten, maar uit een soort sociaal-achtig motief bij hem langs was gegaan - verstandelijk, niet gevoelsmatig dus. Ze heeft daarna geen contact met hem meer gezocht en werd zich bewust dat ze so wie so niet graag bij mensen op bezoek ging! In plaats van zitten praten, ging ze veel liever buiten wandelen met iemand. Ze had dan nauwelijks behoefte om te roken. Zo leerde ze weer een stukje van haar ware zelf kennen. Omdat ze er ook gevolg aan gaf voelde ze zich happier, meer zichzelf.

Je kunt met sigaretten allerlei situaties houdbaar maken waartegen je van binnen eigenlijk protesteert. Wat is dan beter, stug door blijven roken? Of eens goed bij jezelf "voelen" wat je gevoel of intuitie of je lichaam te zeggen heeft? En daaraan gehoor geven? Je zou het kunnen proberen.

Ik noem het de Peuk = Protest Methode!

----------


## Yv

Wat ik om me heen hoor is als ze willen stoppen met roken en het niet in een keer lukt, dat ze gezelligheidsrokers worden. Of inderdaad een vast tijdsstip nemen om te roken, bijv na het warm eten.

----------


## pieter1994

> *Stoppen te moeilijk? Volg de minder-methode!*
> 
> 1. Zorg dat je steeds een paar sloffen sigaretten in huis hebt.
> 2. Bepaal hoeveel sigaretten je gemiddeld per dag rookt door bijvoorbeeld één of twee weken bij te houden hoeveel je elke dag gerookt hebt.
> 3. Koop een sigarettenkoker, of zorg voor een blikje, waarin dat aantal past. (Nota bene: Het moet een blikje zijn waarin "jouw" aantal past en waarbij in één oogopslag te zien is hoeveel sigaretten je nog over hebt voor die dag. Dat is bij een sigarettenpakje niet het geval. Zo'n blikje of koker is essentieel, je moet het ding ook nog leuk en/of prettig in het gebruik vinden. Een blikje waar sigaren of sigaartjes in verkocht worden kan goed dienst doen.)
> 4. Stop elke ochtend "jouw" aantal in je blikje of sigarettenkoker en doe dat circa een week lang. Daarna stop je er elke ochtend en een tijdje lang, wat minder sigaretten in, maar wel steeds hetzelfde aantal. Minder op deze manier steeds met enkele sigaretten per keer, desnoods met één per keer! Doe het in je eigen tempo - rustig aan, geen paniek! 
> 
> Wat je 's avonds over hebt aan sigaretten, doe je in een apart potje of doosje. Deze mag je aanspreken in geval je weleens te kort komt. Als het potje of doosje vol raakt, kun je er ook je blikje of sigarettenkoker mee vullen.
> 
> Je kunt een sigaret half oproken en de andere helft bewaren. Maar een half-opgerookte sigaret is wel erreg ongezond.


werkt egt goet

----------


## Nora

Op dit forum zag ik een link naar een website over stoppen met roken. Misschien kun je daar naar kijken.

----------


## Agnes574

En Constance....hoe gaat het nu met je??
Intussen gestopt met roken of niet??

Liefs Agnes

----------


## Agnes574

Dit vind ik een goede en haalbare methode...THANKS Marli!!!
Vanaf 1 mei ga ik met deze methode aan de slag!
Ik zal mijn bevindingen hier neer zetten..hopelijk werkt het bij mij net zo positief als bij Pieter!
Ag Xx




> *Stoppen te moeilijk? Volg de minder-methode!*
> 
> 1. Zorg dat je steeds een paar sloffen sigaretten in huis hebt.
> 2. Bepaal hoeveel sigaretten je gemiddeld per dag rookt door bijvoorbeeld één of twee weken bij te houden hoeveel je elke dag gerookt hebt.
> 3. Koop een sigarettenkoker, of zorg voor een blikje, waarin dat aantal past. (Nota bene: Het moet een blikje zijn waarin "jouw" aantal past en waarbij in één oogopslag te zien is hoeveel sigaretten je nog over hebt voor die dag. Dat is bij een sigarettenpakje niet het geval. Zo'n blikje of koker is essentieel, je moet het ding ook nog leuk en/of prettig in het gebruik vinden. Een blikje waar sigaren of sigaartjes in verkocht worden kan goed dienst doen.)
> 4. Stop elke ochtend "jouw" aantal in je blikje of sigarettenkoker en doe dat circa een week lang. Daarna stop je er elke ochtend en een tijdje lang, wat minder sigaretten in, maar wel steeds hetzelfde aantal. Minder op deze manier steeds met enkele sigaretten per keer, desnoods met één per keer! Doe het in je eigen tempo - rustig aan, geen paniek! 
> 
> Wat je 's avonds over hebt aan sigaretten, doe je in een apart potje of doosje. Deze mag je aanspreken in geval je weleens te kort komt. Als het potje of doosje vol raakt, kun je er ook je blikje of sigarettenkoker mee vullen.
> 
> Je kunt een sigaret half oproken en de andere helft bewaren. Maar een half-opgerookte sigaret is wel erreg ongezond.

----------


## Ronald68

Als je op deze manier gaat stoppen dan moet het toch ook met pleisters kunnen? Of zie ik 
dat verkeerd. Op die manier krijg je in ieder geval geen teer binnen.
Maar volgens mij gels voor alle methoden dat je er zelf voor de volle 200% achter moet staan.

Zelf overigens in 1 keer gestopt als huwlijks kado. En als ik de prijzen nu zie dan ben ik daar heel blij om.

----------


## Agnes574

Je kiest zelf nog altijd de methode waar je je het beste bij voelt.....
Kauwgom en pleisters werkten niet bij mij...
De methode die Marli beschrijft lijkt me écht iets voor mij!!

----------

